# Хруст в позвоночнике



## alenkam4 (17 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте.Мне 20 лет.Меня беспокоит хруст в позвоночнике на протяжении полугода. Больше всего в шейном отделе. По началу было вообще ощущение что позвонки соскакивают друг с друга,как бы преодолевая препятствия. сейчас в разы лучше,стараюсь по возможности разминать шею в течении дня.я студент,не очень подвижный образ жизни веду. до возникновения хруста год работала на сидячей нервной работе+были проблемы желудочно- кишечного характера(судя по всему из за нервов).Хруст пришел вместе с неврозом ,бессонницей. Боли как таковой нет. Только если перенервничаю начинается головная боль и напряжение в шее. Имеется лишний вес. У невролога проходила уздг шеи и головы(на всякий случай), там все хорошо. Вопрос такой. Есть ли смысл обследоваться, дабы предотвратить неприятные явления в будущем, такие как остеохондроз? Или можно обойтись нормализаций образа жизни,психоэмоционального состояния, питания, добавлением оптимальных физ. нагрузок? Хруст всегда одинаковый, то есть-определенные движения-определенный хруст, после разминки чуть меньше хрустит. Еще за это время побывала у врача-остеопата, которая предположила что такое явление возможное последствие ношения брекетов. Можно ли верить такому выводу? И может ли быть этот хруст просто последствием невроза?


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2014)

*alenkam4*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки и результаты обследования в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Можно создать альбомы с фото, дав ссылку на них в своей теме - это упростит процесс просмотра изображений врачами форума.
Как создать альбом - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/

Врачи обязательно ответят Вам при первой возможности.


----------



## doc (17 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте! Вы уже сами в принципе ответили на свои вопросы:



alenkam4 написал(а):


> до возникновения хруста год работала на сидячей нервной работе


Вот Вам и причина.



alenkam4 написал(а):


> Есть ли смысл обследоваться, дабы предотвратить неприятные явления в будущем, такие как остеохондроз? Или можно обойтись нормализаций образа жизни,психоэмоционального состояния, питания, добавлением оптимальных физ. нагрузок?


Смысл есть и в том, и в другом.



alenkam4 написал(а):


> побывала у врача-остеопата, которая предположила что такое явление возможное последствие ношения брекетов


Пальцем в небо.


----------



## alenkam4 (17 Июн 2014)

Окей. Приму к сведению, спасибо. А еще вопрос, к какому врачу обращаться, только в границах бесплатной медицины? А то неврологи меня отсылают. Говорят: у тебя просто слабые связки, раз боли нет.Вообще если болей нет,значит в принципе ничего страшного?)


----------



## doc (17 Июн 2014)

alenkam4 написал(а):


> к какому врачу обращаться, только в границах бесплатной медицины? А то неврологи меня отсылают.


Да Вы даже _частника_ толкового днём с огнём не сыщете...
Ещё Ильф и Петров писали: "В страхкассе разве доктора? И здорового залечат". Так, по-моему.


----------



## alenkam4 (17 Июн 2014)

попахивает безысходностью...


----------



## doc (17 Июн 2014)

alenkam4 написал(а):


> попахивает безысходностью...


Просто в рамках бесплатной медицины решить Вашу проблему значительно сложнее, чем за деньги.


----------



## alenkam4 (17 Июн 2014)

Еще есть вопросы. Чем грозит спанье на животе? А то часто слышу, что это вредно для спины. Еще, если за полгода заметно уменьшение хруста, как бы улучшение, и боли нет, может все не так плохо, а то я мнительная, переживаююю...хоть и понимаю что и хуже бывает у людей... мучатся от болей.... а мне бы радоваться что организм по хорошему предупредил, а я переживаю


----------



## doc (17 Июн 2014)

alenkam4 написал(а):


> Чем грозит спанье на животе? А то часто слышу, что это вредно для спины


Самое пагубное в такой привычке всё же для шеи (она ведь всю ночь набекрень!). Если поясница проблемная, то длительный её (хоть и небольшой) перепрогиб тоже череват болями.


alenkam4 написал(а):


> Еще, если за полгода заметно уменьшение хруста, как бы улучшение, и боли нет, может все не так плохо


Справедливое рассуждение.


----------



## alenkam4 (17 Июн 2014)

Ох,спасибо. А то я сплю только на животе все время, надо менять привычки.и за успокоенные нервишки спасибо. Вообще что бы там ни было, главное, чтоб жить не мешало.

Вообще, не знаю,имеет ли значение, что с детства я хрущу ногами и кистями рук вместе с пальцами.... если понервничаю начинают щелкать и все остальные суставы. Но вот только они проходят, а шее никак не проходит до конца. Но гораздо лучше уже. Однако как это все началось с хрустом, я была в очень плохом эмоциональном состоянии, пила антидепрессанты и успокоительные, чтобы хотя бы спать. И вот так месяц провела, при этом вообще разленилась, все время лежала, и вес набрала, 5 кг. Но при этом хруст уменьшился. Потом придя в себя частично, стала зарядку делать -еще уменьшился. Походила на массаж, еще чуть получше, пошла на танцы, тоже получше. А то сперва казалось что вообще все разваливается у меня. Я это к чему.... вот пишут якобы хруст иногда вариант нормы,может ли такая особенность вылезти в 20 лет,на фоне нехорошего образа жизни? ))уж очень хотелось бы быть вариантом нормы, делать упражнения и не волноваться. А то я на фоне последних событий жуть как переживаю,когда по врачам хожу. А это необходимо судя по вашим ответам мне, и еще и непросто для студента без какого либо заработка...(


----------

